# Concord Vines



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

Just planted some Concord vines I bought at Lowes. They were pretty dry but I gave them plenty of water.
Hopefully they make it.
So far I have two vines. 6' spacing.
I still have a generic White Grape vine at my parent's house that Just started fruiting.
Here are some pictures.











I want to get some merlot cuttings and some sangiovese cutting to start. Just not wanting to pay $100 after shipping lol. Might ask Greg if I can take some cuttings from the vinyard next time I help him out.


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2010)

Good luck, lots of people arent crazy about Concord but I tend to like it.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

I think if we don't like wine from concord, there is always jam and juice.


----------



## deboard (May 4, 2010)

I saw that Lowes was running 50% off on these around here, but I had already bought two. So far one has already got a bloom, but the other is either going slow or dead, I'll give it a few more weeks. I thought I'd buy these to keep my daughter away from my wine grapes, but if I have a good harvest one of these years I would definitely try a batch. 

I also bought a Mars seedless vine there to hedge my bets, it was the same price for one (9.95 I believe) as two concords, but it is already growing like gangbusters.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

I got mine for like $5.98 or something. 
I can't justify placing an order with AA for just 6 vines. It would cost me around $75 after shipping.


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2010)

Small quantities are rough. It takes the nursery as long to package two as it does 25. It really makes per vine cost skyrocket. Be careful if you start the vinifera from cuttings- they won't be on rootstock and will be susceptible to phylloxera. Why not try a few Marquette vines or make some Corot Noir or Noiret? Let me know if you need some vines next year and I could get you some reasonable. Too late for this year- they have reached budbreak and wouldn't plant real well after shipping.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Small quantities are rough. It takes the nursery as long to package two as it does 25. It really makes per vine cost skyrocket. Be careful if you start the vinifera from cuttings- they won't be on rootstock and will be susceptible to phylloxera. Why not try a few Marquette vines or make some Corot Noir or Noiret? Let me know if you need some vines next year and I could get you some reasonable. Too late for this year- they have reached budbreak and wouldn't plant real well after shipping.



Cool, I'll take you up on that offer for next year. Hopefully in the next year or two I'll be ordering so many vines shipping will be trivial.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 5, 2010)

Day number three of having the vines in the ground. Just watered them again. Haven't seen any noticeable activity on the vines yet. Still hoping the are alive and not dead.


----------



## Racer (May 5, 2010)

Their still getting used to their new home. Give them some more time before you start to worry about them breaking bud. I've had some take up to 2 months before showing they still want to live and grow for me.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 5, 2010)

Checked them out today while giving them water. No change but I will give them time.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 10, 2010)

It's been a few days. Been away at work. Gave the vines some water today. Still hopeful for some activity in the next few days.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 13, 2010)

I _Think_ I have some activity in my smallest vine. I don't have a micrometer but I believe a shoot is emerging.  Nothing on the other vine yet but certainly more hopeful.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 15, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I _Think_ I have some activity in my smallest vine. I don't have a micrometer but I believe a shoot is emerging.  Nothing on the other vine yet but certainly more hopeful.



lol. our new vines aren't growing much. i think they are just really slow. you'd think a vine would just shoot right up, due to a vines nature......


----------



## deboard (May 15, 2010)

One of my concords took off like a shot, but the other never did. In fact, it had some white mold around the base near the roots, so I threw it away soil and all. Don't know what it was, but the others don't have it, including my nortons, so I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought two vines at lowe's a month or so back, thinking I was getting Muscadines,,, but after finding a labeling problem when I went back, I'm not sure what they are.
One is doing well, but the other is not going to make it.
I hope to get a few more, but pots saying muscadine and tags saying concord have me hesitating.
I have a lot of wild grape vines growing around my place, but very seldom do the produce. I hope to find some of the Fox grapes around here. I know they are around, it's just finding them.


----------

